

Two heads are better than one. How about more? (2014) - stared
https://egtheory.wordpress.com/2014/01/30/two-heads-are-better-than-one-how-about-more/

======
hackuser
This reminds me of a philosophical question from Tom and Ray Magliozzi:

"Do two people who don't know what they're talking about know more or less
than one persion who doesn't know what they're talking about?"

